# Let's hear it for Nadia Boulanger



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

This woman is an inspiration to teachers everywhere. Or should be? And to many composers as well, I would think.

Just take a peek at all the notable names in her list of students:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_students_of_Nadia_Boulanger

Most impressive. I just discovered that Francis Dhomont studied with her as well (although not listed.) Does anyone know of any other students of hers that are not listed here?

I know I have heard one of her works, although I can't recall what it was at the moment. I'll have to come back to the thread when I finally remember...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I tried to start a thread about her a while back.

What I do not understand is she was not a composer of any reputation yet one of the most sought-after teachers of the 20th century. Can anyone here name any of her works without looking them up? Is her music ever performed? Can't find anything by her at Amazon, yet she was the teacher of choice for so many famous composers. Don't get it.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Just because someone is an acclaimed teacher doesn't mean they would be a good composer and vica-versa. Also after she had some successful results her reputation probably meant that many up and coming composers were recommended to go to her.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

In response to your post Tapkaara, Nadia Boulanger did compose when she was younger, but stopped after her extremely talented sister Lili died young. Even though her early compositions were good, Nadia preferred to promote the works of her deceased sister.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Boulanger was perhaps the most admired composition teacher of the 20th century, and a woman of enormous erudition . So many important composers ,such as Copland, Carter,Glass,
Piston ,to name only a few, had enormous admiration for her.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I know that jazz organist Rhoda Scott studied with her also.

I actually think that the fact that Nadia Boulanger was not a highly known composer can be seen to be a plus not a minus. She was able to concentrate on teaching, and in a way that did not make her students carbon copies of her, but she encouraged them to be individuals. I think that's one of the marks of a great, as opposed to merely good, teacher.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Sorry Tapkaara, I must have missed your thread. We can always merge the two?

Here are some works by both sisters (mostly Lili) that are available from Naxos:

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.223636

Naxos has a very good biography page about Nadia Boulanger as well:

http://www.naxos.com/person/Nadia_Boulanger/27093.htm

Nadia was definitely no slouch when it came to composing, placing second for the coveted Prix de Rome, and winning many first prizes for her work at the Paris Conservatoire. She was also a conductor, and concert pianist.

Just had a look at youtube, and there are several videos featuring Nadia Boulanger, including some of her works. I'm off to check them out right now. Maybe I'll find the work that I remember hearing. I know it was at a concert I performed in that featured women composers. Many years ago, it was.


----------



## Tarantella (Apr 22, 2010)

JSK said:


> In response to your post Tapkaara, Nadia Boulanger did compose when she was younger, but stopped after her extremely talented sister Lili died young. Even though her early compositions were good, Nadia preferred to promote the works of her deceased sister.


What a shame all that. I really like this piece.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Hah, Quincy Jones was one of her students.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

^ Q also studied with Olivier Messiaen. But I don't really want to talk about Q, as he has made some comments that I object to.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

George Walker also studied with Nadia Boulanger. He was the first black composer to win a Pulitzer Prize for his music. I listened to an extensive interview with him as well as a selection of his compositions the other night on KUSC in LA. His most frequently performed work is Lyric For Strings. He attended Oberlin at age 14 and was a child prodigy.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Her Nocturne for Cello and Piano is a really enjoyable piece so I doubt it was for lack of talent that Nadia took up teaching.

However, I seem to remember Philip Glass mentioning her in _Glass: A Portrait of Philip in Twelve Parts_ and she had one nasty temper by the sounds of things.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I saw this doco on Boulanger a couple years ago and it was well worth seeing.


----------

